# DIMB IG Stauferland



## dimbigs (3. Juni 2012)

Hallole und Grüß Gott,

bei uns im Kreis Göppingen ist jeder herzlich willkommen, 
egal ob weiblich oder männlich, Neuling oder Urgestein. 
Du kannst bei uns mitfahren oder einfach 
mal vorbeischauen, neue Tourpartner
kennen lernen, Tech Talk zelebrieren und Tipps & Tricks 
austauschen.

Unsere Ziele für das Stauferland:

Steigerung der Akzeptanz des MTB Sports 
Schaffung legaler Strecken 
Zusammenarbeit mit ansässigen Vereinen
Gemeinsame Touren/Ausfahrten 
Wegfall der 2m Regel

*
Kontakt zur IG Stauferland*

[email protected]
www.IG-Stauferland.de

Sprecher der IG Stauferland: Peter Kälberer ([email protected])

Vertretung: Albert Weber ([email protected])



*Dienstagstour mit Albert und Peter* 

Ab 18 Uhr Rathaus Süßen bis Sonnenuntergang 
Tourdaten: 450-1000hm, 20 bis 50km, 
Schwierigkeit: Singletrailskale 0-1, Stellen2, Wurzelpfade 
Nicht gefahren wird bei Dauerregen 

*Freitagstour mit Albert und Peter* 

Ab 16.30 Uhr Rathaus Süßen bis max. Sonnenuntergang 
Tourdaten: 550-1000hm, 25 bis 60km, 
Schwierigkeit: Singletrailskale 0-1, Stellen2, Wurzelpfade 
Nicht gefahren wird bei Dauerregen

Also traut Euch, wir beissen nicht

Open Trails

Uwe


----------



## beat (4. Juni 2012)

Super Sache mit der IG!  Wünsche Euch viel Erfolg, fröhliche Touren und Bekanntschaften. Wenn's mir zeitlich mal reicht, schaue ich auch vorbei.

Gruß an Albert bitte vom Flowride-Fuzzi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dimbigs (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo Flowride-Fuzzy

Danke für dein positives Feedback 
Deine Grüße hab ich an Albert weitergeleitet
Denke man sieht sich

Open Trails

Uwe


----------



## dimbigs (5. Juni 2012)

*Heute wieder *
*Dienstagstour mit Albert und Peter* 

Ab 18 Uhr Rathaus Süßen bis Sonnenuntergang 
Tourdaten: 450-1000hm, 20 bis 50km, 
Schwierigkeit: Singletrailskale 0-1, Stellen2, Wurzelpfade 
Nicht gefahren wird bei Dauerregen 

Wer Lust hat, kommt vorbei und radelt mit


----------



## Manuel18479 (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

finde ich klasse.
Eure Homepage finde ich auch super. Habe auch ein GB hinterlassen.

Vielleicht schaue ich ja mal vorbei habe es ja nicht weit. ( Straßdorf)

Macht mit der IG so weiter.

Gruß Manuel


----------



## dimbigs (8. Juni 2012)

Hi Manuel,

danke über dein positives Feedback, und vielen Dank für deinen Gästebucheintrag. 
Würden uns freuen wenn Du mal zum Radeln vorbei kommst.
Wie bereits erwähnt immer Dienstags und Freitags, oder an einer Tagestour, diese werden wir aber gesondert hier im Forum und auf unserer HP bekannt geben.

Happy and Open Trails

Uwe


----------



## dimbigs (11. Juni 2012)

Heute,


Dienstagstour mit Albert und Peter 

Ab 18 Uhr Rathaus Süßen bis Sonnenuntergang 
Tourdaten: 450-1000hm, 20 bis 50km, 
Schwierigkeit: Singletrailskale 0-1, Stellen2, Wurzelpfade 
Nicht gefahren wird bei Dauerregen 

Grüssle

Uwe


----------



## dimbigs (3. Juli 2012)

Wer Lust hat am Freitag zu biken, kommt einfach vorbei


Freitagstour mit Albert und Peter  

Ab 16.30 Uhr Rathaus Süßen bis max. Sonnenuntergang 
Tourdaten: 550-1000hm, 25 bis 60km, 
Schwierigkeit: Singletrailskale 0-1, Stellen2, Wurzelpfade 
Nicht gefahren wird bei Dauerregen


----------



## dimbigs (12. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute

*Achtung:* am Freitag dem 13.07.2012 findet keine Tour statt

Open Trails

Uwe


----------



## dimbigs (19. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,

am Dienstag den 20.07.2012 und Dienstag den 31.07.2012 findet keine Tour statt
Gruß

Uwe


----------



## dimbigs (4. November 2012)

Hallo alle miteinander,
ihr seid alle recht herzlich zur IG Versammlung/Stammtisch eingeladen.

wann,  am 10.11.2012 ab 19 Uhr im

Rommentaler Burgstüble
Burgstr. 8
73114 Schlat

Wir beißen nicht

Gruß

Uwe

IG Scout


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dimbigs (16. November 2012)

*Aktualisierte Tourzeiten*

Montagstour mit Peter

Ab 14.30 Uhr Rathaus Süßen
Tourdaten: 250 - 600 hm, 10 - 30 km
Dienstagstour mit Albert und/oder Peter

Ab 17:30 Uhr Rathaus Süßen
Tourdaten: 250-600hm, 10 bis 30km,
Schwierigkeit: Singletrailskala 0-1, Stellen2, Wurzelpfade
Nicht gefahren wird bei Dauerregen

Freitagstour mit Albert und/oder Peter 

Ab 15.00 Uhr Rathaus Süßen
Tourdaten: 350-700hm, 15 bis 40km,
Schwierigkeit: Singletrailskala 0-1, Stellen2, Wurzelpfade
Nicht gefahren wird bei Dauerregen

Wir fahren nach den DIMB Trailrules


----------



## dimbigs (19. Dezember 2012)

Wir wünschen allen eine frohe Weihnachtszeit und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr

Eure IG Stauferland


----------



## dimbigs (4. Januar 2013)

*Aktuelle Tourzeiten für 2013*

*Montagstour mit Peter*
Ab 14.30 Uhr Rathaus Süßen bis ca 17 Uhr
Tourdaten: 350-600hm, 15 bis 30 km,
Schwierigkeit: Singletrailskala 0-1, Stellen2, Wurzelpfade
Schnee und Eis, zeitweise sind Spikesreifen empfehlenswert

*Dienstagstour mit Albert*
Ab 17:30 Uhr Rathaus Süßen
Tourdaten: 250-600hm, 10 bis 30km,
Schwierigkeit: Singletrailskala 0-1, Stellen2, Wurzelpfade
Nicht gefahren wird bei Dauerregen

*Freitagstour mit Albert und/oder Peter* 
Ab 15.00 Uhr Rathaus Süßen bis ca. 17 Uhr
Tourdaten: 350-700hm, 15 bis 40km,
Schwierigkeit: Singletrailskala 0-1, Stellen2, Wurzelpfade
Nicht gefahren wird bei Dauerregen 

*Sonn- und Feiertagstour mit Peter*
Ab 9.30 Uhr Rathaus Süßen bis ca 11.30 Uhr
Tourdaten: 350-500hm, 10 bis 25km,
Schwierigkeit: Singletrailskala 0-1, Stellen2, Wurzelpfade
Schnee und Eis, zeitweise sind Spikesreifen empfehlenswert
Nicht gefahren wird bei Dauerregen und mehr als 25 cm Schnee.
Dann gehen wir langlaufen ab 9.30 Messelbergparkplatz.



Wir fahren nach den Dimb Trailrules

Open Trails

Uwe


----------



## dimbigs (6. Februar 2013)

Nächste Nachtwanderung am 21.02.2012
18 Uhr Edeka Parkplatz Süßen
Wir Wandern über den Marren nach Donzdorf ins Waldheim, 
und nach einer Stärkung wieder zurück
Wer möchte kann gern mitkommen

Gruß

IG Stauferland


----------



## dimbigs (11. Februar 2013)

*Neue Tourenzeit am Montag:*
Wir fahren jetzt ab 15 Uhr bis ca. 17.30.
Gruß
IG Stauferland


----------



## dimbigs (20. Februar 2013)

Achtung

die Tour am Sonntag 24.02.13 fällt aus

Gruß

IG Stauferland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (27. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen wo man im Stauferland nen anständigen Fahrtechnikkurs machen kann?
Ein Kollege hat micht gefragt, der will sich für die kommende Saison rüsten


----------



## dimbigs (28. Februar 2013)

Die IG wird vermutlich im April ein Fahrtraining durchführen. Leider steht der Termin noch nicht fest.
Außerdem bietet der DAV-Geislingen am 06./07.04.13 einen Fahrtechnikkurs an.
*Achtung: Wir fahren jetzt im März am Mittwoch um 15 Uhr und nicht mehr am Montag ab Rathaus Süßen.*


----------



## dimbigs (26. März 2013)

dimbigs schrieb:


> Hallole und Grüß Gott,
> 
> 
> Wegfall der 2m Regel
> ...



Schaut mal hier
Änderung des Betretungsrechts in Baden-Württemberg


----------



## dimbigs (1. April 2013)

*Achtung ab 1. April gelten geänderte Tourenzeiten für den Biketreff in Süßen*

Dienstagstour mit Albert und/oder Peter
Ab 18:00 Uhr Rathaus Süßen
Tourdaten: 400-800hm, 10 bis 40km,
Schwierigkeit: Singletrailskala 0-1, Stellen2, Wurzelpfade
Nicht gefahren wird bei Dauerregen

Freitagstour mit Albert und/oder Peter 
Ab 16.30 Uhr Rathaus Süßen bis ca. 20 Uhr
Tourdaten: 500-1000hm, 25 bis 50km,
Schwierigkeit: Singletrailskala 0-1, Stellen2, Wurzelpfade
Nicht gefahren wird bei Dauerregen 

Sonn- und Feiertagstour mit Peter
Ab 9.30 Uhr Rathaus Süßen bis ca 12.00 Uhr
Tourdaten: 450-800hm, 10 bis 35km,
Schwierigkeit: Singletrailskala 0-1, Stellen2, Wurzelpfade

Nicht gefahren wird bei Dauerregen.

IG Stauferland
Weg mit der 2m Regel


----------



## balou64 (17. Juni 2013)

Am 30.06.2013 offizielle Eröffnung des Bikeparks Berkheim mehr Infos unter www.bikepark-berkheim.de


----------



## Athabaske (17. Juni 2013)

Könnte jemand mit guten Trails im Bereich Galgenberg/Kaltes Feld bei Lauterstein, bzw Degenfeld, weiterhelfen - am besten per PN?

Vielen Dank, schon einmal...


----------



## Sarrois (17. Juni 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Könnte jemand mit guten Trails im Bereich Galgenberg/Kaltes Feld bei Lauterstein, bzw Degenfeld, weiterhelfen - am besten per PN?
> 
> Vielen Dank, schon einmal...


Ich bin im Urlaub
Kriegst alles Anfang nächster Woche


----------



## balou64 (18. Juni 2013)

Die Transfairalp erreicht den Gardasee.
Ein gemeinsames Projekt
derAlpenvereine
DAV/OEAV/AVS

So, wie ich finde, ein super Projekt.

Gruß

Uwe


----------



## balou64 (5. Juli 2013)

Endlich tut sich was in BW im Bezug zu der 2m Regel, aber schaut selbst


----------



## dimbigs (18. Juli 2013)

Offener Brief, Radfahren im Walde

Schaut es euch an

Gruß

IG Stauferland

Weg mit der 2m Regel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (22. Juli 2013)

Wen alle Roland Albrecht mit seinem offenen Brief 
erreicht hat hab ich hier gefunden.

Das kann doch nur zum Nachahmen ermutigen.

Gruß vom Albtrauf


----------



## ciao heiko (27. Juli 2013)

alböhi schrieb:


> Wen alle Roland Albrecht mit seinem offenen Brief
> erreicht hat hab ich hier gefunden.



Auch wenn die Webseite nicht so ausschaut, da steht ein sehr engagierter Biker dahinter . Es ist durchaus eine gewisse Absicht von mir eine "Wander- und Freizeitseite" zu betreiben, die sich von der offiziellen Tourismusseite unterscheidet. Nicht nur, aber auch, wegen der 2m Regelung.


ciao heiko


----------



## balou64 (28. Juli 2013)

*MIT "OPEN TRAILS" GEGEN DIE 2m-REGEL IN BAWÜ*

Die DIMB (Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike) hat sich kürzlich in Hessen erfolgreich gegen ein Waldgesetz gewehrt, das deutliche Einschränkungen für das Biken im Walde bedeutet hätte.

Unter dem Motto "Open Trails" wird die DIMB jetzt den Rückenwind aus Hessen nutzen, um die 2m-Regel in Baden-Württemberg zu kippen.

Es wäre toll, wenn sich möglichst viele Biker aller Disziplinen für das Thema engagieren! Dafür gibt es diverse Ansatzpunkte, vom "Like" auf Facebook über Briefe und Mails an Politiker und Verbände bis hin zur Mitarbeit in der DIMB.

Mehr Informationen findet Ihr u.a. hier:
Open Trails auf Facebook -> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails
DIMB Homepage -> http://www.dimb.de/


----------



## balou64 (7. August 2013)

Eine schallende Ohrfeige für alle Mountainbiker!

Für uns MTBler gilt weiter Zwei-Meter-Regel 

Das Radfahren im Wald wird in Baden-Württemberg auch künftig nur auf Wegen erlaubt sein, die mindestens zwei Meter breit sind. Die Regelung habe einen hohen Bekanntheitsgrad und erlaube eine flexible Handhabung, sagt Landwirtschaftsminister Alexander Bonde.
Hier der gesamte Text zum nachlesen Stgt Nachrichten

Wir haben es in der Hand, Postet eure Meinung auf den Stgt Nachrichten und auf Facebook unter Open Trails


----------



## bonefacker (25. August 2013)

Ab jetzt gibt es eine Petition gegen die 2m Regel in Baden-Württemberg:

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg

Bitte unterstützt die DIMB bei ihrem Kampf gegen diese sinnlose Regelung.


----------



## balou64 (25. August 2013)

bonefacker schrieb:


> Ab jetzt gibt es eine Petition gegen die 2m Regel in Baden-Württemberg:
> 
> https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg
> 
> Bitte unterstützt die DIMB bei ihrem Kampf gegen diese sinnlose Regelung.



Auf geht`s, MITMACHEN!! Alle!!! JETZT!!!!


----------



## balou64 (28. August 2013)

Auch die Zeitschrift Bike-Magazin macht mit und fordert zum mitmachen auf. 

http://www.bike-magazin.de//nachric...affung-der-2-meter-regel-in-bawue/a16435.html

Wenn ihr der gleichen Überzeugung seid wie die, die bereits die Petition unterschrieben haben, dann zögert nicht länger.


----------



## balou64 (10. September 2013)

Hallo,
wollt nur nochmals unsere Tourenzeiten für den Biketreff in Erinnerung rufen

Dienstags um 18 Uhr und Freitags ab 16.30 Uhr am Rathaus Süssen

Open Trails

Uwe
Weg mit der 2-Meter-Regel in BW ! Unterschreibt die Petition!


----------



## Redshred (20. September 2013)

30.000 sind ereicht!!!!!!!!!!

Bitte Unterstützt uns weiter

Kampagnenseite der DIMB: http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open...regel-in-bawue
Facebook Open Trails:https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dimbigs (13. Oktober 2013)

Fast 39000 Menschen befürworten die Petition gegen die 2m Regel.
Das ist bereits ein großer Erfolg. Doch wir dürfen nicht locker lassen.
Ihr könnt die Sache weiter Unterstützen indem ihr den Link weiter verbreitet und Unterschriftenlisten, die ihr hier Downloaden könnt, verteilt. Falls ihr Flyer für Eure Aktion benötigt könnt ihr uns gern eine PN zukommen lassen.

Liebe Grüße und Open Trails

IG Stauferland

Weg mit der 2m Regel! Zeichne auch Du!


----------



## balou64 (15. Oktober 2013)

winterseitler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier ist eine Klick-Umfrage. Auf der Seite rechts, etwas weiter unten.
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen, bitte abstimmen
Danke


----------



## balou64 (17. November 2013)

Der Countdown wurde eingeleitet,
noch eine Woche bis zum Ende der Petition!

Heute in einer Woche, am Samstag den 23.11., läuft die Petition aus.
Falls Du noch keine Zeit gefunden hast oder eventuell den Link verlegt hast, kein Problem. 
Hier nochmals der Link direkt zur Petition

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg


----------



## dimbigs (7. Dezember 2013)

Erstmal vielen Dank an alle die die Petition unterstützt haben 
Die Übergabe an den Landtag war am Mittwoch dem 04.12.2013 um 13.00 Uhr.
Wie es nun weiter geht könnt ihr unter www.dimb.de oder FB unter Open Trails erfahren.

Wünschen noch allen eine stressfreie Vorweihnachtszeit

IG Stauferland


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Januar 2014)

2 aktuelle Sachen zum Thema "2-Meter-Regel":

1) Gestern bei Facebook auf Open Trails erschienen:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/484663888321926

Bitte liken und teilen und v.a. das Positionspapier an Entscheider aus Eurer Region weiterleiten, mit der Bitte sich ein eigenes Bild zu machen.

2) Heute auf Open Trails bei Facebook erschienen:
Meterweise Ärger für die Grünen: Verbots-Minister Bonde bekommt Gegenwind in der Süddeutschen Zeitung


----------



## Hockdrik (11. März 2014)

Es tut sich was: Grüne Ministerin hinterfragt Sinn der 2-Meter-Regel 
-> www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/514898241965157


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balou64 (20. April 2014)

MTB Schnupperkurs "Kids on Bike" für alle 8-13 Jährige am 26.04.2014 um 14.00 Uhr im Schulhof Nassachmühle, dauer des Schnupperkurses ca 2 Stunden.
Anmeldung direkt vor Ort ab 13.30 Uhr bei einem der Übungsleiter des TV Diegelsberg.

LG

Uwe


----------



## balou64 (1. Januar 2015)




----------



## Kgueth (8. Januar 2015)

Hallo!

Ich wünsche allen DIMB IG Stauferland Mitgliedern ein gesundes und Radelfreudiges Jahr 2015!
Ich habe Euch gerade erst Entdeckt - Super Sache!
Sobald ich nicht mehr Fußgänger bin, werde ich garantiert mit ein paar Leuten vorbei schauen…

Falls Ihr einen E-Mail-Verteiler habt, würde ich mich gerne anhängen.
Vor allem das Fahrtechniktraining und die Arbeitseinsätze interessieren mich.
Grüße Karsten


----------



## dimbigs (29. Januar 2015)

Kgueth schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich wünsche allen DIMB IG Stauferland Mitgliedern ein gesundes und Radelfreudiges Jahr 2015!
> Ich habe Euch gerade erst Entdeckt - Super Sache!
> ...



Hallo Karsten,

vielen Dank für deine Mitteilung.
Am besten Du schaust auf unserer Homepage unter www.ig-stauferland.de nach, dort stehen immer aktuelle alle Neuigkeiten sowie unsere Ausfahrten. 

Viel Spass beim durchstöbern 

Open Trails

Uwe


----------



## balou64 (6. November 2019)

Am Freitag den 08.11.2019 findet das Jahrestreffen der IG Stauferland statt.
Treffpunkt ab 18 Uhr in der Waldschenke Donzdorf (Im Mössel 2, 73072 Donzdorf)
Wer kommen mag bitte kurz um Anmeldung unter [email protected] oder Zusage in Facebook unter https://www.facebook.com/events/543502836453182/

Ride On

IG Stauferland


----------



## balou64 (10. Oktober 2020)

Liebes DIMB Mitglied,



die IG Stauferland der DIMB e.V. lädt dich herzlichst zu unserem Jahrestreffen ein.

Wenn du dich über die neuesten und laufenden Aktivitäten der IG Stauferland informieren möchtest, bist du herzlich Willkommen.



Wann: Freitag der 13,11.2020 ab 18.00 Uhr

Wo: Landgasthof Zum Ochsen, Hauptstr. 49, 73098 Rechberghausen



Tagesordnung:


1. Bericht zur DIMB Hauptversammlung und Rückblick auf das Jahr 2020

2. Neugründung DIMB IG Rems Murr
3. Wahl eines IG- Stellvertretersprechers
4. Neue IG – Übungsleiter
5. Planung IG - Aktivitäten 2021
6. Erarbeitung eines DIMB-Budgetplan
7. Verschiedenes



Bitte teile uns unter [email protected] mit ob du an dem Treffen teilnehmen möchtest.

Bitte auch die Corona Sebstverpflichtungserklärung ausgefüllt mitbringen. Diese findest du im Anhang.



Vielen Dank



Ride On


----------

